# Heavy Heaver Blank Needed



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Guys, 

I'm looking for a heavy heaver blank to build a rod for cobia and sharks on yaked out baits. I saw a couple of the old Lami heavers and an a few other stumps being used this past week and it really made me realize that I just don't have the leverage I need on the bigger fish. 

What I want is a 2 piece around 10'. 

Your suggestions please. 

Thanks, 

Walt


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You looking for a stump heaver? If you're looking for a longer rod that will just give you leverage, you could try a Lami GSB 120 2M. That looks like it would fit the bill. One of the Mudhole surf rocket blanks might fit the bill too. If you're not looking for saving weight, maybe a fiberglass blank would do it since you'll be yakking the baits.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

WALT D. said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a heavy heaver blank to build a rod for cobia and sharks on yaked out baits. I saw a couple of the old Lami heavers and an a few other stumps being used this past week and it really made me realize that I just don't have the leverage I need on the bigger fish.
> 
> ...



Reeling in yak'd bait with a longer rod (and fighting a fish) is a back breaker - you actually have less leverage. If that's what you want, stay short. There is a bit of a benefit, though, with a longer rod in keeping the line out of the shore break.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

```
You looking for a stump heaver?
```
Yep, that's what I'm looking for, but it needs to be a 2 piece.

I know the legnth vs leverage issue is a compromise, but I want to make sure I can keep my line out of the break. 10' seems to be in the ballpark for me.

I looked at the Lami GSB 120 2M but I think that size 8 tip will be a little noodley for what I want.

Weight isn't really a factor, the rod will be in the spike most of the time.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

WALT D. said:


> ```
> You looking for a stump heaver?
> ```
> 
> ...


Boat rod with an uprigger would give you leverage and accomplish the same thing


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

WRI Nail...cut to fit...


----------

